# Schwinn World Tourist



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I found it in an abandoned storage unit. 5 speed. Everything works. 

Can you guess its value?


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

$50.00


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

That fork looks severely bent. The World Tourist was near the bottom of the model line-up with a 1020 straight gauge carbon steel frame and steel rims.

$50 estimate is being generous.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks. Now I don't feel guilty for selling it for $25 

(I think the fork looks that way because the front wheel is facing away from us)


----------

